# float tube regulations



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

looked at ODNR website for regs didn't see anything do they need registered in any way or do you just jump in and fish .are they practical any one use them


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you have to register it if you are going to trailer it behind your car..LOL just kidding. If you are going to fish lakes and ponds, they are great for that. I am not too sure about floating a stream or river. Most of the time the water gets skinny, and then you have to carry it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If it has a HIN (Hull Identification Number) it needs to be registered. With a float tube you should be fine as its a souped up innertube. They mention inntertubes on their site but say nothing about registering them..However I just sent them an e-mail to get clarification..


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Inner tubes do not need hull number. If it has more than one chamber, it is not an innertube.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

how much does a decent tube run for?


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

anything with more than one air chamber must be registered in the state of ohio. so that includes float tubes/belly boats


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

im fighting to find out for myself what i have to do to have this thing legal because in another thread i asked something similar to this question and i got a bunch of replies back from people whom have contacted ODNR about this and one guy said that you pretty much have to do everything to it just shy of having the navy issue you sonar and radar for the tube. 

I have a float tube question that really doesnt pertain to regulations: I recently bought a brand new caddiss navigator II from a person (i think its new since it was sealed in a box and it smelled new) and i inflated it a little less like the manual says "until the wrinkles are gone, yadi, yadi, yadi." When i got into the water with it, after around....15 mins, most of the chambers were not deflating but were deflated a little bit. I looked and there was no signs of holes or anything. im 5'9" 225 lbs so im wondering if its normal for the chambers to deflate a little bit since im a big guy or if i should just inflate the tube more next time. What do you guys think?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

westtoledofisherman said:


> im fighting to find out for myself what i have to do to have this thing legal because in another thread i asked something similar to this question and i got a bunch of replies back from people whom have contacted ODNR about this and one guy said that you pretty much have to do everything to it just shy of having the navy issue you sonar and radar for the tube.
> 
> I have a float tube question that really doesnt pertain to regulations: I recently bought a brand new caddiss navigator II from a person (i think its new since it was sealed in a box and it smelled new) and i inflated it a little less like the manual says "until the wrinkles are gone, yadi, yadi, yadi." When i got into the water with it, after around....15 mins, most of the chambers were not deflating but were deflated a little bit. I looked and there was no signs of holes or anything. im 5'9" 225 lbs so im wondering if its normal for the chambers to deflate a little bit since im a big guy or if i should just inflate the tube more next time. What do you guys think?


West,
I've never used a float tube, but if I had to guess it sounds like the air in your tube is getting cooled by the water and contracting. Which would cause your tube to loose a little pressure, not necessarily lose air. Just like if you under inflated it and left it out in the sun it would warm the air and cause it to expand. But, I could also be totally wrong, just my 2 cents.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

deltaoscar said:


> West,
> I've never used a float tube, but if I had to guess it sounds like the air in your tube is getting cooled by the water and contracting. Which would cause your tube to loose a little pressure, not necessarily lose air. Just like if you under inflated it and left it out in the sun it would warm the air and cause it to expand. But, I could also be totally wrong, just my 2 cents.


Thanks man! that explains it since the water temp was around 54. So if it is this, is there anything i can do to avoid it like maybe over inflate a little bit or is it ok to just loose a little pressure?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

westtoledofisherman said:


> Thanks man! that explains it since the water temp was around 54. So if it is this, is there anything i can do to avoid it like maybe over inflate a little bit or is it ok to just loose a little pressure?


In this cool weather you could overinflate but watch out is particular if your tube is in your truck or vehicle interior. It may be cool outside but hot inside and you don't want it to blow.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Think registering inner tubes comes in Obama's 2nd term.


----------

